# Smoked Lamb Shank on Bulgur



## Titch (May 18, 2020)

One of my favourite things to BBQ.
Lamb shanks from Costco, very meaty
Smoked at around 120c for about 6 hours.
Used Banksia Pods to give a beach fire taste
Wrapped for last hour to stop overcooking
We served this over Bulgur with mint and Peas


























Banksia Pod, not pine cone

















































Thanks for Looking


----------



## forktender (May 18, 2020)

Those look great, nice looking meal.
I was just looking at those yesterday, I'll grab some next week.
We love lamb here in our house, dead lamb of coarse.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 18, 2020)

Those lamb shanks look nice! Damn, our local Costco don't (and never did) cell lamb shanks...


----------



## pabeef (May 18, 2020)

Hey Titch great looking shanks, what did you use for seasoning I cannot make out the bottle.
I need to make some my bride was nagging me about the shanks in the freezer she was cleaning to make room for a beef we raised. We raise lambs and normally put 2 or 3 in the freezer each year.
forktender there not that bad in the house alive when they are little and in dippers. This is my daughter and my mom I took lambs to the nursing home for mom


----------



## Titch (May 18, 2020)

pabeef said:


> Hey Titch great looking shanks, what did you use for seasoning I cannot make out the bottle.
> I need to make some my bride was nagging me about the shanks in the freezer she was cleaning to make room for a beef we raised. We raise lambs and normally put 2 or 3 in the freezer each year.
> forktender there not that bad in the house alive when they are little and in dippers. This is my daughter and my mom I took lambs to the nursing home for mom
> 
> ...


Thank you
Lambs as Therapy?
I rubbed the Shanks with Mustard Sauce and a light dusting of a Braii seasoning from our Aldi


----------



## chilerelleno (May 23, 2020)

Dammit Man, that looks like some deliciousness alright.
Simplicity in plating, that makes my mouth water.

A meal by itself or a fantastic main course in an elegant 8 course dinner.


----------



## tallbm (May 24, 2020)

Oh man those look great!  I tried smoking venison shanks and there just wasnt enough fat on them... epic fail on my end hahaha


----------

